# How can you tell the difference...



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

...between a Havanese and some Shih Tzu or a some other mixed breed that looks like a Havanese (especially with a puppy cut)?

My wife and I have been going to pet stores and getting ready to bring Oreo home in about 3 weeks and we see quite a few dogs/puppies that look like havs but were not sure. (Update pictures to come as we just went to visit him again last weekend).

How do you tell the difference?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

narci said:


> ...between a Havanese and some Shih Tzu or a some other mixed breed that looks like a Havanese (especially with a puppy cut)?
> 
> My wife and I have been going to pet stores and getting ready to bring Oreo home in about 3 weeks and we see quite a few dogs/puppies that look like havs but were not sure. (Update pictures to come as we just went to visit him again last weekend).
> 
> How do you tell the difference?


Take a look at some phtos of the different breeds on the internet.

Shih Tsus really don't look much like Havanese (except that both have long hair) Tsus have very short noses (brachycephalic) and rvery round eyes. (think Ewoks on Star Wars). Havanese, if you wet them down so that you can see their form, are a pretty typical "dog shaped dog". They have an elongated nose and distinctive almond shaped eyes.

Lhasa Apsos are sort of intermediate in face shape between Shih Tsus and Havanese. Their hair is heavier and straighter than a Hav.

Some of the "designer" crosses can be harder, especially if they are in a puppy cut. Simply because they are crosses, they can look like either parent or something in between.

A good quality Hav, especially in full coat, is hard to mistake for anything else. A puppy mill Hav, especially in a puppy cut could look like anything. (and, honestly, the puppy mills aren't too careful about keeping the breeds separated)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ditto what Karen said!
we have met a few havs in town and I always KNOW it when I see that face... they are unmistakable! As your hav grows and matures, you will get to know that face better and better and you too will just KNOW!


----------

